# If you could design it



## Medic9955 (Jul 1, 2015)

If you could design your ultimate custom rig, what would you include?  Chassis and box...within reason of course ;-)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 1, 2015)

A milk shake machine for the summer and a hot chocolate maker for the winter.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2015)

Pizza oven and/or chicken rotisserie.


----------



## Flying (Jul 1, 2015)

Fold out bed. Turbo and race chassis.


----------



## Kevinf (Jul 1, 2015)

Active electronic suspension, leg room up front, sound dampening material around the engine, active noise cancellation in the cab and box.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 2, 2015)

One that's invisible so no one flags us down.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 2, 2015)

One that never overheats during a Phoenix summer.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Wifi!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2015)

Mine has wifi


----------

